# Cucciolo



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Secondo il Treccani
"*cùcciolo *s. m. (f. -_a_) ... – 1. Cane piccolo, non ancora cresciuto; per estens., qualunque altro animale nato da poco tempo..."

La mia domanda è se quindi questo termine si può usare anche per i _gatti piccoli_? Oppure, esiste qualche parola specifica?

(Personalmente, la parola _cucciolo _l'ho sentita/letta usare soprattutto riferendosi ai cani, però anche agli animali selvaggi come leoni, tigri, ecc..., ma non ai gatti - se mi ricordo bene)

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per il piccolo del gatto si usa normalmente il diminutivo gattino, ma nulla esclude di denominarlo cucciolo. Tutti gli animali da te citati posseggono un diminutivo o un vezzeggiativo per indicare i loro cuccioli: leoncino, tigrotto, lupacchiotto, ecc.
P.S. Come hai riportato correttamente, cucciolo è originariamente il piccolo dei cani, ma viene comunemente impiegato per indicare i piccoli di molti altri mammiferi. Per gli uccelli, in particolar modo per quelli appartenenti alla famiglia dei gallinacei, si usa pulcino, anche se questo termine   è _in primis_ riconducibile al piccolo della gallina.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> per i _gatti piccoli..._ esiste qualche parola specifica?


Anche 'micino' (da micio, variante di gatto). Per i cani, naturalmente anche 'cagnolino' ( che però può anche essere un cane adulto di piccola taglia) Una cagna coi suoi cagnolini/cuccioli.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Anche 'micino' (da micio, variante di gatto). Per i cani, naturalmente anche 'cagnolino' ( che però può anche essere un cane adulto di piccola taglia) Una cagna coi suoi cagnolini/cuccioli



 Bearded, mi era sfuggito. Molto usati sono anche _micino e micetto_.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Bearded e Olaszinhok. La parola _micio _la conosco (anche come appellativo affettuoso tra persone).

Vi spiego il contesto concreto della mia domanda. Nella nostra casa in campagna abbiamo una gatta.  Qualche mese fa ci ha partorito tre gattini ... Allora, se io volessi parlare di questi gattini (tra l' altro amabilissimi )  nel senso "tecnico", senza affetto/simpatia/emozione, quale parola userei?

Per esempio: _Dove sono i ...?_ _La madre ha portato i suoi tre ... sul solaio. La nostra gatta sta allattando i suoi ..._

Nel caso di un cane userei _cuccioli_, ma nel caso di una gatta non so ... Insomma, il termine _micio_ non mi pare abbastanza "tecnico" o "neutro", ma forse mi sbaglio ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> ma nel caso di una gatta non so


Puoi dire tranquillamente ''la gatta e i suoi 3 gattini'', ma anche ''la gatta e i suoi 3 cuccioli'' non sarebbe sbagliato. Entrambi i termini si possono usare senza 'coinvolgimento emotivo'.
Analogamente per altri animali: la tigre e i suoi 3 tigrotti/cuccioli..


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
*Cucciolo* va benissimo. Colloquialmente è piú utilizzato *micetto* e *gattino*, ché portano con sé il senso di simpatia.


Olaszinhok said:


> Per gli uccelli...


... dalla prole inetta, ossia quella non in grado di procurarsi il cibo da sé, è *pullo*.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> dalla prole inetta, ossia quella non in grado di procurarsi il cibo da sé, è *pullo*.



 Da grande appassionato d'animali e di ornitologia in particolare, volevo aggiungerlo, ma mi sembrava d'apparire un po' troppo didascalico.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie ragazzi! (Per non essere OT, i volatili li lasciamo per un'altra occasione )


----------



## sarpantra

Concordo con "dragonseven". In questo caso va bene "cuccioli" ma solo nel contesto che hai usato tu. Normalmente io non userei "cucciolo" per i gatti. Spero di essere stato d'aiuto!
Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

sarpantra said:


> ... In questo caso va bene"cuccioli" ma solo nel contesto che hai usato tu. Normalmente io non userei "cucciolo" per i gatti.


Ciao. Ho capito, era questa anche la mia impressione originale.


----------



## itka

Che cosa pensate di "cucciolo" per un bambino appena nato ? L'ho sentito affatto... Sarebbe un termine sbagliato ?


----------



## francisgranada

Personalmente (da non madrelingua) suppongo (o meglio: intuisco) che _cucciolo _per un piccolo bambino in certi casi si potrebbe anche usare, però sicuramente non senza 'coinvolgimento emotivo'. Anzi, mi riesco ad immaginare che quel 'coinvolgimento emotivo' possa essere anche negativo in certi contesti ...

Vabbè *, aspettiamo le risposte dei competenti (i madrelingua italiani) ...

* O _va bè_? (non so come si scrive correttamente)


----------



## sarpantra

itka said:


> Che cosa pensate di "cucciolo" per un bambino appena nato ? L'ho sentito affatto... Sarebbe un termine sbagliato ?


Mah, in una lingua, tutto è possibile, ma "cucciolo" per un bambino non è sicuramente l'uso standard.

Basandomi solo sulla mia esperienza di madrelingua ho sentito un uso del genere quasi esclusivamente nell'ambito familiare e nella forma orale. Una madre che dice "il mio cucciolo" sta parlando in modo affettuoso di suo figlio,  ma non appena nato, magari di 1, 2 o 3 anni.
Esiste anche un uso letterario nei romanzi o nella poesia, ma con un significato "artistico" e "metaforico".
In conclusione l'uso standard si riferisce solo al mondo animale, mai a quello umano.


----------



## itka

Grazie Francis ! Molto interessante la preciszione sull'età del figlio, Sarpantra ! Grazie anche a te.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> * O _va bè_? (non so come si scrive correttamente)


Meglio 'vabbè', se proprio lo devi scrivere.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> francisgranada said:
> 
> 
> 
> O _va bè_? (non so come si scrive correttamente)
> 
> 
> 
> Meglio 'vabbè', se proprio lo devi scrivere.
Click to expand...

Esiste già una discussione sul tema:

*Vabbè, va beh, va be', ecc. *


----------

